# my aspire one can't read ntfs flash drive



## psycho99 (Sep 16, 2008)

how to solve my aspire one mini notebook problem, my aspire one using linux linpus lite but can not read any flash drive??


----------



## psycho99 (Sep 16, 2008)

how to solve problem with my aspire one that can not read any flash drive without formatted fash drive into FAT 32


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't think linux reads ntfs only fat32


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Right after plugging in the flash drive open a terminal (*Konsole* in KDE, *Terminal* in Gnome, *xterm* on any). Type *dmesg | tail -n 50 > ~/Desktop/dmesg-output.txt*

Post the contents of the dmesg-output.txt file.

Linux can read NTFS, but support for it may not have been compiled into the kernel for your distribution. There's even some write support for the filesystem in the kernel (checked 2.6.25). NTFS does not have good support in general in non-Windows operating systems. FAT32 is generally used on flash drives since there's fairly good support for it on many platforms.


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Linux can read and write ntfs with no problem. Your version of Linux may not have the ntfs module loaded and mounted and available to the kernel. Generally, flash drives are formatted FAT32 and not NTFS. NTFS is not a good choice for flash drives that get mounted on Windows because they are a pain to flush data to, just before a umount. They only way I have found to umount an NTFS disk (not a flash drive) on an XP machine is to remove the underlying driver and that requires Administrative privileges. (If you know how, please let me know).


----------



## danimal1234 (Nov 3, 2008)

I ran into the same problem. After a little Googling, I found this...

Type the following:

*sudo yum install fuse fuse-libs ntfs-3g*

There's a few prompts which ask you if you would like to download files. Answer yes to these.

Taken from here

Dan


----------

